

Paul Graham's Participatory Narcissism (2008) - Smerity
http://blog.codinghorror.com/paul-grahams-participatory-narcissism/

======
nostrademons
Needs a [2008] in the title. I remember the original discussion this
engendered, and while I disagreed with the PG article in question, the title
is needlessly inflammatory.

------
peterashford
I would argue that the 'blub programmer' concept so beloved on HN indicates
that HN is populated by participating narcissists.

